# Kopiersichere Farben / Muster



## Jugendtreff (29. August 2005)

Guten Abend Zusammen!

Zerbreche mir jetzt schon den ganzen Tag den Kopf darüber, wie man eine Disco-Eintrittskarte kopiersicher machen kann.
Die Vorderseite der visitenkartengroßen Eintrittskarte besteht aus mehreren kreisförmig angeordneten Pinktönen. Die Rückseite ist noch frei und soll möglichst kopiersicher werden.

Weiß jemand, ob es Farbtöne oder Muster gibt, die möglichst kopiersicher sind und zudem zu der Vorderseite passen?! Aber Hauptsache fälschungssicher.

DANKE im Vorraus


----------



## Ellie (29. August 2005)

Hallo,

Kopiersicher werden sicherlich verschlungene zarte Grautöne sein. Ein Farbkopierer hat große Probleme damit Halbtöne exakt wiederzugeben.

Damit hast Du zwar keinen absoluten Fälschungsschutz, aber der Copyshop oder ein Tintendrucker kommt da nicht mit.

Probiere es einfach mal aus, ansonsten gilt noch der Ratschlag möglichst ungewöhnliches Material zu nehmen. 300g strukturierter Leinenkarton ist nicht einfach zu bekommen, fragt doch mal bei der Druckerei bei euch nebenan, und das Material zieht ohne Weiteres kein Kopiergerät und Tintendrucker werden Schwierigkeiten mit der Oberfläche haben und unsauber drucken.

Das also im Offset drucken und Du bist relativ sicher.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## chmee (29. August 2005)

Ellies Aussage mit den zarten, feinen Grautönen ist schon gut.
Andere Möglichkeit ist, eine Sonderfarbe zu benutzen, die die 
Druckerei anbietet, zB Gold oder ne Neon-Farbe.
Lackierte Flyer sind auch "recht" fälschungssicher.
Ne andere Idee war, die gedruckten Flyer mit der Schnittseite in
fluoriszierende Farbe zu tunken, zB auf nem Stempelkissen...

mfg chmee


----------



## Maniacy (30. August 2005)

Verschlungene feine Linie sind echt ne gute Sache. 
Um Sonderdruckfarben wie Neon oder Gold verarbeiten zu können musst du im Duplexmodus arbeiten.(Bild/Modus/Duplex)


----------



## Jugendtreff (30. August 2005)

Ich werde die Karten bei http://www.flyerwire.de als Visitenkarten drucken lassen.
Die drucken das dann in bester Qualität auf 350g Papier.
Allerdings wollte ich sonst keinen Schnickschnack einbauen außer einen Leuchtstempel (nur unter schwarzlicht sichtbar) auf der Rückseite.
durch die Farbwahl soll dies noch sicherer werden.

Hat möglicherweise jemand eine Vorlage für fälschungssichere Farben, bzw Muster?!

Viele Dank für die bisherigen, sehr hilfreichen antworten.


----------



## Jugendtreff (6. September 2005)

Hey Jungens!

Wäre saugut, wenn mir irgendwer mal son Muster zeigen könnte...weiß grad echt nicht, wie man das am besten macht!

mfg


----------

